# How Jeet Kune Do became the Ultimate Martial Art



## TMA17 (Dec 25, 2017)

Jeet Kune Do Athletic Association  » JKD


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 25, 2017)

Didn't that get replaced with Krav?


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 25, 2017)

As much as I think it's a good idea to learn a system like JKD/or whatever you want to call it, (such as the program Singh teaches) I feel you won't ever get really good at one particular thing.  But maybe that's a good thing as it seems like what he teaches is much more well rounded overall.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 25, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Didn't that get replaced with Krav?


I thought BJJ 

Wait a minute... MMA.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I thought BJJ
> 
> Wait a minute... MMA.



MMA is what krav should have been.

(Hey I was nice yesterday)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> MMA is what krav should have been.
> 
> (Hey I was nice yesterday)


Apropos of nothing, how is it I just noticed your avatar has hair?


----------

